# Walnut oil burn



## Mattman (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry I didn't think of it sooner, but a week ago I was removing a Black Walnut and got my arms covered with oily sawdust. It started to burn like hell in the 103 degree heat. I washed it off with soap and water several times, and applied ice when I got home. Wound up with a pretty nasty burn. Has anybody else ever been affected by Walnut like this?


----------



## kf_tree (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm sorry, but my first reaction was to laugh like hell. And then I thought about how crappy it must feel to sit at home with a big burn wound in your arm. 

And then I laughed like hell again.

Think about it come payday.


what goes around comes around.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2003)

Awhile back I watched a GM cleaning out a clogged chipper chute which had gotten really clogged with pecan-laden brush. He really had to work at it, and it took him quite a long time. That was on a Friday. When I saw him on Monday, he was sporting blister/burnlike sores on his arms. I'ld never seen anything like that before. He said it had developed over the weekend from all that contact with the oily pecan chips. Whodathunkit?


----------



## Mattman (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks KF_TREE,

It took me at least two whole minutes to subdue my uncontrolable laughter. I laughed so hard it brought tears to my eyes. I'll have a good weekend now. Thanks.

Matt


----------



## Mattman (Jul 25, 2003)

I know I just posted, but I checked it out again and still had the same affect. Good zinger.

Matt


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 29, 2003)

Both pecan and walnut have Juglans in them, could be you have a sensativity to the chemical. I get headaches whenever i turn walnut or butternut

 I lover how butternut turns out


----------

